# Book cliffs archery success



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello all. I thought I would share with you all some of the adventure from my LE Book Cliffs archery deer hunt. What an exceptional year of antler growth it has been! After several scouting trips our "hit list" had shaped up nicely and we were anxious for the hunt to begin. I am not much of a trophy guy and tend to focus more on the adventure aspect of the hunt. However, knowing what we had seen I certainly didn't want to throw such an amazing opportunity away. My only goals were to enjoy the hunt with some of my closest friends while trying to kill the biggest deer of my life. I am happy to say, we were able to accomplish both of those goals.

Aside from that, two of my very close friends also had the tag also, as we applied as a group. They had some very real Book Cliffs success as well! We had an amazing hunt and will never forget the adventure.

Here is a video I put together of my hunt. I hope you enjoy it. Best of luck to everyone that still has their hunts coming up. It has already proven to be an outstanding year for me so far, with many more hunts around the corner.

Bryce


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats!!

Which is yours? All have cool character


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

My buck is the first one pictured (the very heavy 4x5 with the baby fist front on the left side).


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cool. I have a buddy that has a multi season tag. I might have to give him a hard time.
Congrats!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on 3 great bucks!


----------



## TmTmTl (Apr 27, 2019)

Great bucks and video, Congrats to you all. The Bookcliffs is an amazing place, My brother and I went down there for the first time over the weekend and saw more bucks there than I have seen in total deer in my general area all year.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome bucks and video - congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys did awesome! Those are 3 total stud bucks! I'm really impressed. Congats on a great hunt.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Killers!

Good stuff.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Congrats! Those are all really nice!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Congrats! them are some nice Bucks! cool video & pics thanks for sharing


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats! Those are some great book cliff bucks. All have some different and cool character.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats, those are all sweet bucks! Well done.


----------



## Jonboy1100 (Aug 7, 2019)

Great job! Excellent hunt and video! Good to see friends working so good together and having such a good time! Loved the great clean video, and being respectful to the animal and loss of a life. Thanks for sharing your experience, being an easterner, I live vicariously through the hunts ,stories and hunts everyone shares on this forum. Thanks again! Continue enjoying the great outdoors, never take for granted the gift God gave us all!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are a very good 'quality' group of BC bucks!

I'm glad to see and hear the deer out there are doing well.

Did you see any elk?


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Great bucks.. Looked like a blast!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

A kid I know shot a cool 4 with small browns and an extra on it's G3 down there. Looks like it was a great year for an Archery Books tag.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Awesome bucks. I love the mass on your buck. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Great bucks. All of them!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I apologize to everyone that has commented. I have been on the mountain for a while and was unable to respond. I wanted to thank you all for the kind words. I appreciate the feedback. 

RandomElk16, middlefork, Buckfinder, TmTmTl, CPAjeff, AF Canyon, Vanilla, KalebReese, pollo70, dibb03,Raptorman, Jonboy1100, goofy_elk, BigT, hawkeye, BradN

I also wanted to wish the very best to those that are still hunting as well as to those who's hunts have not started yet! 

Thanks again,

Bryce


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Congrats on a great harvest. Those are some impressive deer.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What's the protocol with a collared deer like that? Was there a number on the collar to call so you could turn it in? Did they ask for any info on it? Are you planning to mount it, and if so, will you leave the ear tag in? So many questions!


Very nice bucks!


----------



## copple2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Dandy bucks! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not sure how I missed this before now but congrats on three great bucks.
I'm sorry but those can't be Book Cliffs bucks. With all the bad reports about the B.C. unit and how it should be shut down because of the lack of mature bucks and all.


----------



## tn_transplant (Apr 18, 2018)

I really like the mass on that first one - those bases are massive! Great job to you all for your success!


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Chaser said:


> What's the protocol with a collared deer like that? Was there a number on the collar to call so you could turn it in? Did they ask for any info on it? Are you planning to mount it, and if so, will you leave the ear tag in? So many questions!
> 
> Very nice bucks!


Chaser -

There was not a number on the collar. However, I am lucky enough to know the two guys in charge of that migration/mortality study. They are friends of mine (which is how I got the pictures of the buck when he was captured in December of last year). I met up for lunch with one of them after my hunt to return the collar which he let me know would be used on another deer as soon as they can find a willing candidate. There were no requirements and they (the Division) does not encourage hunters to avoid shooting mature bucks just because they are collared. As it is a mortality study, they are trying to factor in all causes of death - including hunting. The collar will [provide them with several months of information and as far as the mount goes... I will NOT mount the buck with the collar on as it will be in use on another animal. Plus... I think it looks a bit like a little girls scrunchy for their hair. Although my buddy told me I had to wear it like a WWE heavy weight champion belt (discount double check) after I killed him. 
I did not. 
Thanks for the questions and interest. I hope I have answered them all for you. 
Take care.

Bryce


----------

